
Lincoln One-Cent Redesign - mshafrir
http://www.usmint.gov/mint_programs/lincolnRedesign/?flash=yes
======
PostOnce
The shield on the back makes me think Police State. The cabin and the memorial
obverse designs were much more pleasant. Maybe I'm abnormal.

~~~
hga
Not that abnormal, I think the same thing.

However this is consistent with a whole lot of what Lincoln did during the
Civil War, call it "truth in advertising".

